# should blower start with the recoil even if the electric starter is bad?



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Im picking up a craftsman 28 inch ez steer snow blower with a 9hp tecumseh engine on it. Its about 3-4 years old and only used maybe 6 times then put up. So its been sitting unused for awhile and has an issue with the electric starter it hums but will not try to engage to try starting the engine. Should I still be able to use the recoil start to get it started? It tries to start but wont. Im pretty sure the carb needs cleaned from sitting. But really I just wanted to know if it should run even if the electric starter is faulty or stuck? 

Heres a pic of what ive got.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, it should start just fine with recoil start. It sounds like the carb is gummed up from sitting. A good cleaning should get it to start in 1-2 pulls with the recoil starter.
Is the starter motor spinning, or just making a humming noise?


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

It sounded to me like it was just humming its possible something was spinning. I dont have the blower yet to see if it was actually trying to spin or not. I just know it wasnt trying to turn the engine over. I have seen a video though showing that there is a gear and a spring that may need to be lubed due to being stuck. I really just wanted to make sure id at least be able to use the recoil starter until I get the electric one fixed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You're going to need to take the starter off and lube the bendix drive and the shaft as well. Tecumseh starters like to stick and it doesn't take much for them to do it. 
As to the carb, worst case scenario is total replacement. I bought a replacement carb from ebayyyy for around $20.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Be sure to go over that blower and get it ready. Make sure the augers are free on the shafts, belts, etc. See if they have the owner's manual and follow the maintenance procedures outlined in it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. Yeah I know I can get the carbs cheap off of ebay its just a matter of figuring out which one I need. I dont mind messing with this thing a bit to get it running again as the guy used it 4-6 times one winter. Then tried it again the following winter couldnt start it so it got stuck in a corner. Its basically brand new and I got a very good deal on it. So a little bit of time cleaning the carb up and going over things changing the oil and what not is no big deal.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just be sure that the engine isn't seized somehow. If the recoil pulls it over fine, but it doesn't quite start you should be fine. If you can't pull that either you might have bigger issues.


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

It turns over fine with the recoil and has compression its just not getting any gas so it wont start. Ive messed with the engines on mowers and generators enough to know its most likely just the carb. So im not worried about that.


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the video link ill check the guts out on mine once I have it back home.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Donyboy73 also has some great carb youtube videos if you need any guidance.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=donyboy73+snowblower+carburetor+


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok thanks. Ive messed with carbs a fair amount but ill check them out quick.


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

As I dont have a manual yet you guys dont happen to know which type of oil to use would ya? 5W30 or 10W30? Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

5w30 is the normal. 10w30 should be OK as long as it isn't really cold. The guys way up north use 0w30 or 0w20.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

normally 5w-30, but for SHORT test running in the summer i would use 10w-30


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok picked up the snowblower last night and dowloaded the manual as well but I didnt see anything about the oil capacity. The model number is 247.88790. It has a 9hp tecumseh engine. Anybody have any idea how much oil it may take? Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Page 60 indicates that it takes 26 ounces of oil. Check your engine model number to be sure.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehreference.pdf


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok after messing around a bit yesterday I managed to get the blower to run for a minute but then it would stop do to a lack of fuel. I also noticed the carb was leaking some gas so for 15 bucks I decided to order a new carb because the old one wasnt working to well. In the mean time id like to pick up a new sparkplug do you guys know what I might need? Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Page 62 shows an RJ19LM Champion plug is correct for an HMSK. An NGK B2LM is a better plug and replaces the Champion number. You never posted YOUR engine model numbers, HM and HMSK use different heat range plugs.

HMSK- motors use RJ19LM or NGK B2LM
HM- motors use RJ17LM or NGK B4LM

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehreference.pdf


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Model number is LH318SA. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The LH318SA is the same as a HMSK (snow) engine, so the correct plug is a Champion RJ19LM or NGK B2LM.


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------



## stafphoto (Jul 29, 2015)

Well got my new $15 carb (from a certain auction site) installed today added some gas and she fired up on the first pull. Runs awsome and everything works perfectly


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Great job, glad to hear you go t it working . Just remember to drain the new carb and\or use fresh fuel with a stabilizer.


----------

